# Lf Schiffswrackteile



## Nufta (19. Oktober 2008)

Huhu Leute^^

ich suche für den Erfolg "Schrottsammler" nurnoch die "Schiffswrackteile".. also diesen Schwarm halt.
Weiss irgendwer wo die sind? =)

Danke schoml für die Hilfe


----------



## Kimbini (19. Oktober 2008)

ich glaube vor süderstade an der küste müßten die zu finden sein.


----------



## Leetah (19. Oktober 2008)

Nufta schrieb:


> Huhu Leute^^
> 
> ich suche für den Erfolg "Schrottsammler" nurnoch die "Schiffswrackteile".. also diesen Schwarm halt.
> Weiss irgendwer wo die sind? =)
> ...




hi, wo gibts die Blutsegelwrackteile, treibende Wrackteile und Schiffswrackteile?

Treibgut der Dampfpumpen gibts in den Zangarmarschen


----------



## Nufta (20. Oktober 2008)

Leetah schrieb:


> hi, wo gibts die Blutsegelwrackteile, treibende Wrackteile und Schiffswrackteile?
> 
> Treibgut der Dampfpumpen gibts in den Zangarmarschen



Schiffswrackteile, wie oben gesagt, An der Küste vom Vorgebirge des Hügelland, Meine waren nähe Southshore.

Blutsegelwrackteile gibts östlich von Beutebucht an der Küste wo die Blutsegelbukaniere rumrennen.

Und die treibenden waren in Tanaris, meine waren südlich von den HDZ.
Kann aber acuh sein das die treibenden die im Schlingendorntal, bei grom'gol rum waren.. Nicht mehr sicher^^ 

Hoffe ich konnte trotzdem helfen


----------



## Stiga (20. Oktober 2008)

Leetah schrieb:


> hi, wo gibts die Blutsegelwrackteile, treibende Wrackteile und Schiffswrackteile?
> 
> Treibgut der Dampfpumpen gibts in den Zangarmarschen



Also: 
Treibgut der Dampfpumpe ----> Zangarmarschen
Schiffswrackteile ----> Sumpfland/ Vorgebirge des Hügellands
Treibende Wrackteile ----> Azshara/Tanaris 
Blutsegelwrackteile ----> Schlingendorntal (Süden bei den Piraten)
Treibholzwrackteile ----> ??

SO und wer kann mir nun sagen wo ich die Treibholzwrackteile finde? =))


----------



## Mondryx (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube die Treibholzfrackteile hab ich in Feralas gefunden...


----------



## Tessah (21. Oktober 2008)

Treibholzwrackteile habe ich im Schlingendorntal direkt vor Nesingwary gefunden. Ich war gerade auf dem Weg nach Westfall^^


----------



## Lely (22. Oktober 2008)

hab den erfolg so abgeschlossen:

treibgut der dampfpumpe ------ zangarmarschen
schiffswrackteile -----  an der küste nähe southshore (süderstade)
treibende wrackteile ----- feralas (näh der anlegestelle)
blutsegelwrackteile ---- schilngendorntal ( meine teile waren nördlich der nagas)
treibholzwrackteile ----- arathihochland ( bei der faldirbucht)


----------



## darkivy (24. Oktober 2008)

Lely schrieb:


> hab den erfolg so abgeschlossen:
> 
> treibgut der dampfpumpe ------ zangarmarschen
> schiffswrackteile -----  an der küste nähe southshore (süderstade)
> ...



Ich war heute sowohl Sumpfland wie auch Vorgebirge und keine einzigen Schiffswrackteile. Sind die so selten?


----------



## switchblader (25. Oktober 2008)

reite meinem Pet seid 3 std  die füsse wund für die Blutsegelwrackteile.- ich schmeiss das gleich inne ecke.- lol 
alle anderen waren easy von der  zeit her


----------



## Albra (30. Oktober 2008)

korrektur: 
treibholzwrackteile ----- überall am meer
ich hab von den verdammten dingern viel zu viele gesehn wo ich nahc den treibenden wrackteilen gesucht hat, die gabs dann in tanaris ^^

folglich sind die wrackteilespots auch gebietlevelabhängig


----------



## Jibrilak (2. November 2008)

schiffswrackteile hab ich am hafen von menethil gefunden
jetzt fehlen mir nocht die blutsegelwrackteile und die find ich nicht im schlingendorntal -.-
na ja weiter suchen


----------



## Tyranuros (7. November 2008)

Treibholzwrackteile habe ich in Düstermarschen gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Einfach Küste entlang laufen.


----------



## Neksy (11. November 2008)

Nufta schrieb:


> Huhu Leute^^
> 
> ich suche für den Erfolg "Schrottsammler" nurnoch die "Schiffswrackteile".. also diesen Schwarm halt.
> Weiss irgendwer wo die sind? =)
> ...




Die Schiffswrackteile findet man in dem Fluß bei Tarrens Mühle bis nach Süderstade.
Die Blutsegelwrackteile im Schlingendorntal.
Weiter bin ich noch nicht...

Gruß Neksy


----------



## nimue1981 (2. Dezember 2008)

Treibholzwrackteile bei 36,9 im Schlingendorntal bei Nesingwarys Expedition

Blutsegelwrackteile bei 22,48  beim Truppenlager der Blutsegelbukaniere

Treibende Wrackteile 49,52 Feralas

Schiffswrackteile 65,82 Ostrand im Vorgebirge des Hügellands


----------



## shikki (3. Dezember 2008)

darkivy schrieb:


> Ich war heute sowohl Sumpfland wie auch Vorgebirge und keine einzigen Schiffswrackteile. Sind die so selten?



meine vermutung ist, dass sie nur im wechsel mit anderen schwärmen spawnen. angelt die keiner ab, gibt es auch keine schiffswrackteile. ich habe fast zwei wochen an vielen der oben genannten orten gesucht und bin schlussendlich in der faldirbucht im arathihochland fündig geworden. einfach weiterversuchen. irgendwann findest du den schwarm.


----------



## Rodulf (7. April 2009)

auch heir ist es schon eine Weile her aber ich habe zufällig gestern eine sehr interessante englische Seite gelesen, weil Wrackteile angeln ja immernach am aufregendsten ist mal abgesehen von Dr. Zwicky angeln ^^

Es ist so, dass es für jedes Gebiet ein bestimmtes Set an Schwärmen gibt und wie bei Planzen + Erzen eine bestimmte Anzahl von Spots, an denen die Schwärme erscheinen können, desweiteren gibt es noch cooldowns für bestimmte spots, da stand etwas von 40-90 min, in der Regel so ca. 60 min.

Okay nun zu den Frackteilen, je nachdem wie gross das Set der Schwärme ist, ist auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das an einem Spot ein Wrackteilschwarm spawnt. 

Nehmen wir an, es gibt in einem Gebiet ein Set aus Schwarzmaul, Feuerflossen + Wrackteilen, dann ist die Chance einen Wrackteilschwarm zu fischen 33%, nun kann es durchaus sein, das gerade kein Wrackteilschwarm da ist, weil den jemand geangelt hat, also angelt man einfach mind. 3 Schwärme leer, weil damit die Wahrscheinlichkeit ziemlich gross ist, das ein Wrackteilschwarme respawn, wenn auch an anderer Stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe man hat es verstanden, ich habe im Vorgebirge des Hügellandes sehr viele Wrackteilspots gefischt, wenn auch eher wegen den Kisten, die ja immer tradebare items enthalten und beim nächsten mal werde ich mal schauen was mir so fehlt, Blutsegel auf jeden Fall, dort am STrand sollte man also mal alle Spots abfischen und dann dürfte da auch ein Wrackteilschwarm dabei sein °°


----------



## neo1986 (7. April 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=1257


----------

